# Stereophile's Fantasy Symphony Competition



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Stereophile Magazine released the results of their Fantasy Symphony Competition recently.

This competition asks contributors to provide a season of symphony programming that does not include anything by the top 10 performed composers, and then to submit the winning entries to local symphony organizations in an effort to enliven current programming.

Here's a link:
http://www.stereophile.com/content/fantasy-symphony-competition-results-are

Thoughts?

Nielsen gets a pretty good lookout, so I'm happy.


----------

